# Engine "thud" at idle and only idle. No codes thrown or power loss.



## ConradMurray (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT with 55k miles on it.
It's been a great car so far, and I've had no issues. However, I noticed that only at idle, there is a "thud" or a "bub-bub" sound coming from the engine, and maybe coming out of the exhaust.

Almost like the car isn't running great at idle - but the second I start to drive the car (I recently drove 4 hours round trip for Thanksgiving) the car drives just as good as it did 30k miles ago - with 0 issues.

I only notice this at idle.
Any ideas?
Every google search turns up nothing...

I'm pretty handy and I bet I could figure out how to fix it - just not sure what the issue may be.
Thank you!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Might want to start with a compression test just to rule it out; those that have had piston #1 crack say that it idles a bit like a Subaru STI. It is most common on 2017's.


----------

